# finally some very good news!



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i am soooooooooo happy i just wanted to tell everyone. i got accepted into animal behavior college i am going to become a professional dog trainer and a vet assistant within a year! the woman interviewd me and she loved my enthuisiasm and expirience with animals so much she registered me right away! so hopefully when i am graduated i will come across a few pits and train them to work with the disabled now wouldnt that be somethen!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap: What wonderful news!!!!:clap: You will have to keep us posted on the progress you make. I think you will be awsome at it.:reindeer:


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

very cool ..............:cheers: :cheers: up:


----------



## JessH (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That is soooo awsome. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet! good luck with everything, we need more people making good examples of our dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

good deal girl! Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thank you very much guys!!! once i get started idefinately will!!! i think im gonna save up my earning and open my own shelter strictly for pitbulls it will be a no kill shelter. i am way exited about this its like my dream come true!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations! :cheers:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 
Where will you be attending school?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

it is in all 50 states so i will be attending in connecticut. if any of you want the web site it is www.animalbehaviorcollege.com


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats!!!!! that is great news


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

that is great news!!!:clap: you will do well and you have the experience with a breed that is not well liked by the public!! this might help the breed out around your area!! good luck and best wishes. hope everything goes well!!!:angel:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

litter mates said:


> that is great news!!!:clap: you will do well and you have the experience with a breed that is not well liked by the public!! this might help the breed out around your area!! good luck and best wishes. hope everything goes well!!!:angel:


that was one of the first things that came to mind! i cant wait to bring onyx to the training classes that students bring their dogs to. he is going to be the only pit! so i can show him off!!


----------

